# P is DYING HELP HELP



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I change my water today around 3pm, in my 60 gallon, about 20%. NOW it is 5:40PM

I had a divider separating 2 P, The AC500 to the right side and the fish of the divider and the P is ok on that side but the fish on the RIGHT is FLOATIND upside down and still alive put is unable to move. It is just letting the water flow move him.

PLEASE HELP , he is dying.

I just moved the filter to the LEFT side of the tank where the fish is, but I am afraid it is too late right now.

I do have a 10gal that i have been cycling for 3 days now but I have no fish in there and so I don't think it has any good bateria in the 10 gal. SHould I move the Black P there?

What should I do???

Or should I dump him in my Flower Horn fish tank where the water is arleady been used????


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of piranha is it and what size
was the water the same temp
did u add any chemicals


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

please PM ME ALSO


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Black RHOM 4.5"


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

OH GOD WON"T SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

<<<<<<-------------- he is Dying


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't understand what happend or lead the black p to start acting wierd? was he okay before the water change? I took out the possiblity of you adding some toxic material with new water since the other fish in the same tank is fine. We need more info as to why you think he is like that?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

put him near hte air.do you have a powerhead???? try reviving him.....


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I only have a AC500 and i have an air stone. I"m sure he has enough air.

I use the water from the tub as ususall.

I think beceause I moved the AC500 from the left to right, the left side of the divider has much more space than the right. so I'm thinking the right side isn't getting filtered water. any more clues, I will take a picture now!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

do you have an amonia or nitrite test kit, if so take levels ASAP. Also check for PH, though far fetched, by the new water you've added might've changed the readings which shocked your p..more info is needed please. I feel for you bro I really hope this one turns alright


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

NO amonia tester, nothing, only AC500 and air, that's it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> I only have a AC500 and i have an air stone. I"m sure he has enough air.
> 
> I use the water from the tub as ususall.
> 
> I think beceause I moved the AC500 from the left to right, the left side of the divider has much more space than the right. so I'm thinking the right side isn't getting filtered water. any more clues, I will take a picture now!


 well if he had enough air he wouldnt be trippen right....like Kouma said take a reading of that water.....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

1- Did he start acting like this after you've added the 20% water change?

2- Is your divider with holes?? if so then don't worry about one side not getting enough filtration/heating.

3- Did you add conditioner/ChlorOUT with your new water?

4- Do you usually add aquarium salt? if not, add 1 tablespoon for every 10 gallons to ease the damage of any high amonia or nitrite


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Can you put a divider up in that fh tank.If the water is already cycled try that....taking him out may cause more shock but at least he will live


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

..


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

holy sh*t...it looks bad..sorry..........


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Died 10-27-2003 around 6:00PM


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Died 10-27-2003 around 6:00PM










dammit sorry to hear that


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

looks like the other one might be going as well


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

It is your call to move him to another tank, he looks like a goner. I am sorry dude, I don't know why this happend. A 20% water change couldn't have done that, I am sure it is something else try and find what did you do along the way that might've caused it. And try to protect your other rhom from the same thing.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I put the live one in the FlowerHorn tank and it was floating, so i threw him back in the 60gal


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

now that i think, maybe it is a 30% water change, but NO MORE than 30%.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry about your loss...







I don't think moving the filter killed it though.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

it is not how much water that could cause this sudden death it is what in addition to water did you add (unintentionally and intentionally), i.e. chemicals, etc.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

You know what... No more FUCKEN water changes

I called the guy I bought it from and he said that it is the clorine and I should of use some clorine away stuff. Which he never mention.

I cycled the water before I put in the P in the 60 and they are SO happy.

But now I change maybe only 30%, THEY DIE.

GUYS, EXPERTS, P LOVERS.... What are we doing wrong. Why aren't our P growing up to 16"?

Can't I raising a decent fish without him dying on me.... I just wanted to shiphin on the sh*t out and now they die on me.

......


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

you never added chlorine remover? I wonder how it was alive before when you first put it in


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

go buy some chlorine remover fast and added to the water before the other one passes away. Get Chlor-OUT thats what I use..QUICK!!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

There is no official maual on how to keep your fish alive, so how would anyone know. I know of conditioner because someone metion on the forum but never cholrine remover.

It's too late, it won't even stay alive in the Flowhorn tank.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Died 10-27-2003 6:39PM


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Thank you kouma, Death in #'s , MR HARLEY, DonH for all your efforts.

3 Ps dead total to date.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

f*ck man to loose two beautiful ps just because of stupid chlorine just isn't fair, a bottle of chlorOUT is like $2 and would've probably saved their lives. A conditioner is suppose to do the exact same thing as chlorine remover, but adds more stuff to the water you can use either.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Next victims, CRIBES

There should be a place for me to look up water change solution I can use for water changes, I have never heard of chlorine remover before, and I have been on P-fourm for 2 months and pretty active.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

kouma said:


> f*ck man to loose two beautiful ps just because of stupid chlorine just isn't fair, a bottle of chlorOUT is like $2 and would've probably saved their lives. A conditioner is suppose to do the exact same thing as chlorine remover, but adds more stuff to the water you can use either.


 Thank Kouma, I wish I knew.

I was only told that before I put in P into a new tank, I should cycle the water which I did, and they were so happy and i was too!

But I only know that when I change the water, I was suppose to only change 20-30%. And I beleive they should be alive, but I have never herad of putting any chemicals in water for a 30% water change.

If there was only a manual to raise fish.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

really sorry bro, I wish this didn't happen as I am depressed now and really angry because if you would've asked earlier this could've been avoided. Tap water contains massive amounts of chlorine to help clear the water for us to drink, but unfortunatly this also is a number 1 killer for fish. That's why chlorine removers help remove this from tap water, i.e. condition tap water. This is a lesson, though an expensive one, but hopefully next time you'll be much more successful in bringing up beautitful and healthy P's.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks Kouma,

But this is not my first time.

That last time my 1" P died.

Everyone on here told me it's because I didn't cycle my water.

Now it is chlorine.

Preventive maintenace from Ps Dying.

Steps in starting a new tank:

1. Always cycle water. 10 gal = 1 day
20 gal = 2 day
30 gal = 3 day
60 gal = 6 day

2. Water Change, Minimize to only 20% change. When using tap water:
Tap Water contains Chlorine.
USE CHLORINE REMOVER solution. $2.00 at fish shop.

PLEASE HELP me in ADDING NOTE TO THIS thread by COPY & Pasting. Keep on adding good notes for helping someone like me to prevent such a tragedy from happening twice.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Dude you should cycle for a minimum of 2 weeks. I dont understand how the hell you have a live flowerhorn if you dont know what chlor-out is. Ill tell ya what go get a book on proper fishkeeping. They are like $3 in the pet section of wal-mart. Im not being mean just kinda bums me out about those P's croaking over something basic like that.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Buddy...sorry for your loss....








First off go out and buy some water conditioner that removes all the harmful stuff that tap water has in it ...
I use Nova aqua and/or Bio-safe , also pick up some ammonia block....and Amquel, Get stress Zyme ...Have these products on hand at all times ....and read the directions for proper usage.....
Any time you do a water change, Conditioner Must Be Added to your tank..ANYTIME
Simply putting water back in the tank without being conditioned is not reccommended..
Good luck in your next project with the caribe's and read up on getting a tank started up ......


----------

